# Wheat Sensitivity??



## 23021 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello out there! I was wondering if there is anyone else who has IBS-C and have a sensitivity to wheat. What meds you take, basically what works for you. I appreciate anyone's advice.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi squeak, I'm not quite sure of your question. Do you want to know if there is something to help with wheat sensitivity that will eventually help the IBS-C? If you are talking about a wheat gluten intolerance, as of now there is no medicine to take to reduce the gluten intolerance. The only thing you can do is avoid all wheat. Or are you avoiding all wheat and trying to now deal with IBS-C? If yes, then try the IBS-C section for advice for what people eat. If the problem is that they and the DR told you to eat fiber, but it makes things worse, you could try increasing your intake of oils - cook only with olive oil or real butter. Some even find further increasing their fat intake helps. Some find increasing fats (including using oils - olive oil and flaxseed oil) and really decreasing carbs helps. You could try to eat salads then use only olive oil and vinegar as a dressing (not a comercialized dressing). Some find coffee or caffine can have a laxative effect. Of course there is the increasing of fruits and veggies, but you've probably already tried this.Of course, some find the opposite can be true.Hope something helps!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only way to deal with wheat sensitivity (celiacs or other wheat issues, some people get gassy from wheat starch) is to avoid wheat.Celiac is not treated with any drugs, just diet.IBS-C there are a fair number of stategies including diet (fiber and water) things to make the stool wetter (magnesium oxide or stool softeners or prescription miralax) or things like Zelnorm which effect the nervous system of the gut making things go faster.K.


----------

